# الأمومه المسيحيه



## النهيسى (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الأمومه المسيحيه





الأمومة دورهام جداً ينعم به الله علي كثير من النساء. فالكتاب يوصي الأمهات بمحبة أطفالهن في تيطس 4:2-5 ويقول "لكي ينصحن الحدثات أن يكن محبات لرجالهن و يحببن أولادهن. متعقلات، عفيفات، ملازمات بيوتهن، صالحات، خاضعات لرجالهن، لكي لا يجدف على كلمة الله". وفي أشعياء 15:49 يقول الكتاب المقدس، "هل تنسى المرأة رضيعها فلا ترحم ابن بطنها؟" فمتى تبدأ الأمومة؟

الأطفال هم هبة من الله (مزمور 3:127-5). وفي تيطس 4:2 يستخدم الكلمة اليونانية "فيليوتيكونس" وتعني "محبة الأم". وتشير الي الوصية الكتابية الي أنه يجب علي الأم "الأعتناء" بأطفالها و "احتضانهم" و"مراعاة احتياجاتهم" و"مصادقتهم" كل واحد على حدة كهبة صالحة من يد الله. وتصبح هنا "محبة الأم" مسئولية. والكتاب يوصي الأمهات والآباء لممارسة عدة أشياء كالآتي:
التواجد – صباحاً، ظهراً، ومساءاً (تثنية 6:6-7)
المشاركة – في المناقشة، التفكير، وفهم أمور الدنيا (أفسس 4:6)
التعليم – أي تعليم مباديء الكتاب المقدس (مزمور 5:78-6 و تثنية 10:4 وأفسس 4:6)
التدريب – أي مساعدة الأطفال لتنمية مواهبهم واكتشاف مهاراتهم (أمثال 6:22)
التأديب – أي تعليمهم مخافة الله، بصورة حازمة محبة ومستمرة (أفسس 4:6 وعبرانيين 5:12-11 و أمثال 24:13 و 18:19 و 15:22 و 13:23-14 و 15:29-17)
العناية – وذلك بتوفير مناخ ينمو فية الطفل متمتعاً بالتشجيع و القبول وقت الفشل، والمحبة الغير مشروطة (تيطس 4:2 و تيموثاوس الثانية 7:1 و أفسس 29:4-32 و 1:5-2 و غلاطية 22:5 و بطرس الأولي 8:3-9)
مثل أعلى – أي أنه يجب علي الوالدين أن يعيشا بنزاهة وضمير حي وأن يمارسا كل ما يعلمون أولادهم (تثنية 9:4 و 15 و 23 و أمثال 9:10 و 3:11 ومزمور 18:37 و 37).
ولا يخبرنا الكتاب أنه يجب علي كل أمرأة أن تكون أماً. ولكن يوصي الذين قد أنعم الله عليهم بهبة الأمومة أن يتخذوا هذه المسئولية بجدية. فالأم لها دور هام ومتميز في حياة أطفالها. الأمومة ليست عبء أو مهمة غير مرغوب فيها. وكما تحمل الأم الجنين أثناء فترة الحمل، وكما تعتني وتطعم رضيعها بعد ولادته – يستمر دور الأم في رعاية أولادها سواء كانوا أطفالاً، مراهقين، أم شباباً. وفي حين أن دورها يتغير ويتبدل – فأن الرعاية والعناية والتشجيع الذي تمنحه الأم لأولادها لا ينتهي أبداً.
مما أعجبنى

​


----------



## candy shop (28 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع مهم كالعاده 

شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك المميزه
​


----------



## النهيسى (28 نوفمبر 2010)

candy shop قال:


> موضوع مهم كالعاده
> 
> شكرااااااااااااااا نهيسى
> 
> ...


_*شكراا
مرور رااائع جداا
سلام المسيح*_​


----------

